# Solved: outlook e-mail text is backwards



## donnj (Sep 16, 2005)

outlook is displaying body of e-mail text backwards 

example : krow ton did ti ees nac uooy sa llew
James
63831


Does anyone know how to correct this microsoft help & google only seem to address backwards"P" issue ]


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Is it only emails from a particular user or is it all emails? Which version of Outlook are you using? And is it just the message body or are the subject lines and autosignatures also backward? Oh, and is it both messages you send and messages you receive? That's probably enough questions for now.


----------



## donnj (Sep 16, 2005)

outlook webaccess 2007 langauge is set to english 
its the body of the e-maily only & it is on both sent & received mail


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Are these emails going to a location where the default language is different, such as Turkey or Israel?


----------



## donnj (Sep 16, 2005)

no but i figure its got to be a read/display right to left /left to right langauge setting Just can't figure how to change it


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Try ALT+SHIFT (LEFT or RIGHT) to see if it switches back to the correct display - and if it stays.


----------

